

The Rise And Fall of Languages in 2013 - AndreyKarpov
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/the-rise-and-fall-of-languages-in-2013/240165192

======
purereason
I find it pretty interesting that object-c it ahead of C++. Even given iOS/OSX
tremendous weight in the world of mobile and Mac, it still seems hard to
believe that is has overtaken C++, a language that's been around for so long
and is the basis of so many systems across so many OSs. Or it might be that
I'm just being sentimental here...I'd love to hear other folk's take on that

